# Tiny Tea Leaf babies Need YOU! (Central Illinois, possibly Missouri and Indiana)



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

*Alright so all the babies have opened their eyes which means its time to start looking for homes! *​
_*FINE PRINT*_: Babies will NOT be sent to their new homes until they are 5 to 6 weeks old! Do not ask to get them earlier! And please have a second cage if you plan to introduce them to current rats as it could be dangerous to introduce them before a certain age. The cage needs to have small bar spacing or be fixed with hard wire cloth otherwise they will be able to escape. I also recommend quarantine at least in a separate room as they are being housed near other rats and animals (cats, dog, rabbits, guinea pigs) and while we are watching them like hawks and will continue to do so, I'd just hate for them to catch cold and bring it to your babies!

We request you adopt in pairs even if you plan to introduce them to an existing mischief since they will need to be separate at least for a little while before you'll be able to introduce them anyway. We have an odd number of girls and can keep one of them if needed, or you can adopt a trio of girls if you like. If you have no other rats you CANNOT take just one. Please don't ask to do so. We would rather only adopt out same sex pairs to reduce risk of accidents. (This doesn't mean we will say no if you have boys and want to adopt two girls, but we may question if you plan on spay/neuter or if you plan on two cages) If you have a special reason for only wanting to adopt one please feel free to ask and we may be willing to adopt out a single depending. If we have any doubts we reserve the right to say no, and we will not adopt out to anyone intending to breed them. If you are living with other people or are renting you must have the ok from your landlord and the others in the house must be ok with it as well. If your underage then your parents will have to be involved with the adoption! We want these homes to be their forever homes! If you adopt a pair it will be $5. If you adopt a trio or more they will be free! If you only adopt one it will be $10. This is because we very much believe in the fact that rats need other rats to be happy and as such we want to make sure they go to good homes!

Please make sure to read the information above and feel free to ask any questions. We are currently looking to line up homes for 7 of the 11 babies our Darjeeling had due to horrible housing at the pet store. Each has been "named" with a tea themed name, in line with their mama's name, but of course you can change their names as you see fit (we won't be training them on their names for this purpose). If interested in any of these lovely babies just let me know what names you'd like to see and I can get you a full 360 workup of their tiny squishy bodies so you can see how adorable they are all around!

If you decide you'd like to adopt some of our babies we will send you updates and photos until they are ready to come home! You'll receive a picture at least once a week, but if you'd like them more frequently I can do that to! We'll keep you updated on how they are growing and how their personalities are shaping up!

We are located in Shelbyville, Illinois, within a reasonable distance from SPRINGFEILD, DECATUR, MATTOON, EFFINGHAM, CHAMPAIGN/URBANA, and CHARLESTON in Illinois. If you are in the Chicago, IL St. Louis,MO or Indianapolis, IN areas and interested in our babies please feel free to message me and we can see if we can work out a way to meet part way. This also applies anyone else who is within a 3 to 4 hour drive from our location, and if your even farther, we are willing to drive up to 2 hours from our location to meet anywhere! We may request a small fee to help cover gas, about $10 to $15 depending on how far. We will not fly our babies anywhere though. To risky and expensive.


So now the pictures! 
(All appear to have black eyes and we are not 100% certain on their ear style)

First the boys! (We prefer them adopted together)










Assam- Our own little 'Batman', this cute little dark boy is all black except for his paws and his chest splotch. He is a sweetie and so far is proving to be active and enjoys ruining your attempts at taking a decent picture! But he also loves nothing more then to hang out and snuggle up for some one on one! He is a Black "Berkshire".










Matcha- One of a pair of identical twins (we are keeping his twin), Matcha is the sweeter by far. He doesn't seem to buy into his siblings need to run a muck and is just happy to cling to your hand or curl up for a nice nap. He is an Agouti "Berkshire".


And the girls! 
(Prefer adopted in pairs or trios)










Rooibos- This little girl is on the move! Curious and interested in everything, the only way you'll tell her apart from her agouti sisters is the tiny spot of white on the tip of her tail. We've nicknamed her tiny tail as she has the tiniest of the spots. But if you manage to catch her though, she is happy to sit in your hand and enjoy some pets. She is one of the Agouti "Berkshire" triplet girls.










Tazo- If you want a clinger this girl is it! Try to put her down if you dare, but be warned she will not let go by her own free will! She is a sweet girl, not super active right now. Our of the girls I would peg her as the one of the calmest, but don't let that fool you. She is just as curious as her siblings and will take advantage of any change to peek around! She has the most white on her belly, from her front legs all the way back and has just a smudge on her tail tip! She is a Black "Berkshire".










Pekoe- Watch out, this little girl will give you a run for your money! She is hyper and fun loving, and just a joy. I predict with the right training she may be good as a tiny rat spokes person! She seems to have no fear at all. And who needs sleep? She just likes to go go go until your ready to drop! She has the "medium" tail spot out of the three. She is one of the Agouti "Berkshire" triplet girls.










Ceylon- This little girl is a perfect little in between. Not to shy, not to hyper, just right. The goldilocks of her siblings. She is all black except her tiny paws and a smudge on her chest. She will be a lovely girl all grown up, a real stunner! She is a Black "Berkshire".










Camomille- Little Mille here just wants to be left to curl up and take a nap. She is sweet and sleepy like her namesake, and with the right person I am sure she will be a cuddle bug! Out of the three agouti girls she has the largest white on her tail and her tummy, but she isn't to keen to show off either! She will be a sweet girl. She is one of the Agouti "Berkshire" triplet girls.



And that is all of them! All seven will make wonderful pets, of that I have no doubt! Their mother is a dream and has let us handle these little babies from day one! Which is amazing when you consider we had only had her a couple weeks before she had her babies! Some days she even seems eager to leave them in our care so she can eat in peace, the poor girl! Everyone has received the same attention and care, being handled and held every day since their birth without fail. 

Thank you so much for looking and please tell your friends!​


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

They are all top ear


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks, thats what we were figuring. XD was hoping for dumbos but they are super cute regardless.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

I want to add Tazo to my two girls, so BAD.

Sigh, geography sucks. I'm all the way in WV.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Tazo is the popular one! She also climbed to the top of their new cage today.... First one out of the bunch. Granted took her a while but she followed the ladders up and up and up.

Camomile and Ceylon have been claimed!

The other three girls may have a home lined up as well (waiting to hear back) so at the moment we are really trying to get interested parties for the boys!

I will put together a little wait list, however, in the event something happens closer to their homecoming dates. So if you are in the area and are interested in someone who has been claimed just let me know you want to be on the emergency list and I'll put you down in case someone has to back out last minute due to unforeseen circumstances!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok so we are still looking for the boys and the person had to back out of the trio. My brother will likely be adopting Pekoe and Rooibos, so Tazo is the odd girl out. IF you will be getting a young female or pair in the next couple weeks and will not be doing quarantine, and are interested in Tazo let me know. Young in this case means 12wks or less. Not pressing but if someone happens to be looking we would consider homing her alone this way only!


----------



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww - They are super cute.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Looking for a back up home for Assam and Matcha, the boys. Have someone interested but she has to convince her boyfriend so it isn't a for sure. So if your interested in being on their waiting list please let me know!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

The girls may need a back up home as well! It would be Camomille, Tazo and or Ceylon! Note: Ceylon is really withdrawn and skiddish, likely due to the number of times she has escaped her cage. We are working hard with her but she is still rather jumpy. Please message me if you have any interest in these girls. (The boys are still looking to!)


----------

